# Do I need Vit E supplement?



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I feed my dog a mix of prepared raw and whole raw, I will throw in a chicken back, chicken/lamb/turkey neck etc.

I don't see in the prepared raw food that any fish oil is added, so I feed a bit of herring oil on top. I was reading up and an article said that if you feed fish oil, you need to also feed Vitamin E?

Is this correct?

How much should I feed? I have a 70lb female, the instructions on the herring oil say to feed 5ml per 50 lbs, so I feed about 7 ml of the oil.

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

fish oil depletes the vitamin E dogs store....so yes, supplementing with a human grade 400iu E gelcap(with mixed trocepherols)every few days is recommended when giving omega oil. E is fat stored so you don't really need to give it daily....eggs and many organs contain E so the dog does get it in whole food form if you are giving organ and eggs.
I don't give the herring oil so don't know the recommended amount on that...sounds like you are doing it correctly!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok thanks! Maybe I should add a couple of eggs a week.

The prepared food does contain some organ meat though, so maybe the Vit E is not a problem?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am also a little confused about the vitamin e.... Do I have to give a supplement or is there a way to supply it through diet?

And if I don't add fish oil supplement, how do I give her the omegas she needs?


----------



## Taz's Mom (Mar 8, 2014)

This also brings a question to mind if I am giving fish oil and feeding TOTW do I need to also supplement with vitamin E


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

My vet advised me to give Lola Vitamin E everyday to Lola for your thyroid/skin issues.

I used to buy human grade capsules but found this expensive, so I buy a power online used for dogs and horses Online Horse Supplies - Natural VItamin Supplements for animals - Vitamin E is much more economical.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Vitamin E is fat stored, so I personally don't think it is necessary daily. Organ meat and eggs contain E, best if you can supplement it thru foods instead of packaged vitamins.
If you do supplement it as a capsule make sure to get the e with mixed tocopherols


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> My vet advised me to give Lola Vitamin E everyday to Lola for your thyroid/skin issues..


?? I should learn to proof read my typing!

Should say - my vet advised me to give Lola Vitamin E everyday for her thyroid/skin issue.

Agree raw eggs are very beneficial, mine get an egg a couple of times a week.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

It would be great if Lola could help my skin and thyroid issues by taking E...lol

I would prefer giving E to Stella thru diet, just not sure how much to give. Will an egg a day be enough E? Or is that too many eggs? Her raw food contains organ meat....

I noticed that the kibble and/or canned food has Vitamin E.

Do dogs need fish oils? Omegas? 

Wow, it was so much easier to feed kibble....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

unless you are feeding oily fish, yes, fish oil is recommended. the dosage is in a sticky at the top of the forum. 

sorry about the lack of caps. i am having to type one handed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yesterday at my Saturday location ----- I was able to mingle and rub shoulders with those that came to participate in this event 

"We've had medical conferences before but this year it's bigger and better, with 150 participants and including doctors and other healing professionals from across North American " .

came away with this ---- synthetic vitamins are not recognized by cell receptors , and the dosage is not equivalent to the amount found in a real whole form .


----------

